# Furry movie?



## Schrix (Apr 23, 2008)

Is there a feature length furry movie? With nothing but furries?


----------



## Huey (Apr 23, 2008)

_Lion King_


----------



## Magica (Apr 23, 2008)

A Goofy Movie.
Felidae
Animalympics
Rock-a-Doodle(?)
Robin Hood
An American Tail (if you don't count the humans in the background)

EDIT: Oh hell. Try this. I found it on Google even though it's outdated: http://www.io.com/~hmiller/furfilms.txt


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 23, 2008)

Over The Hedge might count.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 24, 2008)

If you don't mind a couple humans in like 3 seconds of the movie there's Once Upon a Forest. God I love that movie. So much needless death.

Speaking of which, The Secret of NIMH was also awesome.


----------



## Magica (Apr 24, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:
			
		

> If you don't mind a couple humans in like 3 seconds of the movie there's Once Upon a Forest. God I love that movie. So much needless death.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gZiCUokUzM ;D

It's been so damn long since I've watched it I don't even remember it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 24, 2008)

The problem is that most movies starring anthros kind of... well, suck. They're mediocre at best. There's a few movies that stand out decently. Disney titles aside, the only real contenders are those by Don Bluth (awesome guy in person) and the various anime films.

Watership Down may be one of the better contenders.


----------



## synbow (Apr 24, 2008)

OMG Watership Down, brings back memories of yore lol

Want furry? There's always Mew Mew Power :roll: ... lol


----------



## sgolem (Apr 27, 2008)

Felidae is pretty good.  It's on Youtube if you're interested.

The English voices suck in my opinion though.  Like watching Wishbone in a film noir.  Just doesn't work for me.  Wish there were subtitles.  I'm no purist when it comes to language, but I felt Francis's voice could have been a little less always happy.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 27, 2008)

kung fu panda looks like it will be all anthros 

i for one love Fivel Goes West (has minimal humans)
Watership down is awsome (tramatized me as a kid but i love it now)
Rescuers down Under is a great movie (but does co-star hooomans)


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Apr 27, 2008)

Ice Age and Ice Age: The Meltdown come to mind.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 27, 2008)

DragonMagica said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gZiCUokUzM ;D
> 
> It's been so damn long since I've watched it I don't even remember it.



I own it on DVD


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 27, 2008)

OMG i just remembered the movie "Cats Don't Dance" i like that one ^___^

lets also not forget the old liveaction ninja turtles (costumes rock, i wanna be paid to do that but nooooo its gotta be CGI crap these days)


----------



## raetrixx (Apr 27, 2008)

Fritz the Cat. As furry as furry can get.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Apr 28, 2008)

The anime "Catnapped!" has kids being, ahem, kidnapped by anthro cats and turning into anthro cats themselves.


----------

